# Programmierung einer Tor-Anzeige



## Drasco0804 (30. Jan 2018)

Hey Ho,

ich bin relativ neu hier. Ich spiele momentan Radball und wollte für den Verein, wo ich tätig bin, was gutes tun. Meine Idee war eine Tor-Anzeige zu programmieren. Nur mein Problem ist, dass ich ziemlich neu bin, was Java angeht. 

Meine Idee war:
Ein Bildschirm (der von Spieler und Zuschauer usw. gesehen werden kann), worauf die aktuelle Zeit und Tore angezeigt werden. Evtl. auch unser Vereins-Logo.
Der anderen Bildschirm bzw. Laptop ist für das Kampfgericht, welches über ein Menü, was ich programmieren wollte, bedienbar ist. D. h. man kann dort über Felder einfach die Zahl (Tore) ändern oder über ein Dropdown Menü. Die Zahl wird dann halt auch auf den ersten Bildschirm geändert. Genau das gleich mit der Zeit etc.

Ich hoffe ihr habt meine Idee verstanden... 

Nun hab ich das Problem, dass ich noch keine wirkliche Ahnung habe, wie ich damit anfangen soll und im Internet bzw. bei Google habe ich auch noch keine wirkliche Hilfe gefunden. (Kann auch sein, dass ich nach den falschen Begriffen gesucht habe)
Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen..

Gruß

Drasco


----------



## krgewb (1. Feb 2018)

Am einfachsten ist es wenn es nur einen Laptop gibt. An diesem kann dann ein bzw. zwei Bildschirm(e) angeschlossen werden. Fenster können nämlich beliebig zwischen den Bildschirmen hin und hergeschoben werden. Die Fenster kannst du mit Swing-Elementen und AWT-Elementen realisieren. Da gibt es z.B. JFrame und JDialog. Für Dropdown-Listen gibt es JComboBox.
Die Anzahl der Tore kannst du als Text darstellen oder mithilfe von Bilddateien. Dazu brauchst du Bilder für die einzelnen Ziffern.
Du kannst dann Objekte der Klasse JLabel erstellen und ihnen die jeweiligen Bilder zuweisen sodass der aktuelle Punktestand angezeigt wird.

Wenn du einen Timer anzeigen willst brauchst du einen Thrad.


----------



## Drasco0804 (1. Feb 2018)

Ahh okay.. danke für die Antwort!
Eine frage hätte ich da noch.
Wie sieht es aus mit dem Timer, also kann man das auch über ein Button irgendwie starten? Bzw. über ein neues Fenster, dass die Spieler halt nicht sehen. (Ohh wie ich zu spät gesehen hast du das mit dem Thread noch hinzugefügt. Kannst du mir das genauer erklären?)

Gruß


----------



## krgewb (2. Feb 2018)

Du machst eine Klasse, die von Thread erbt. Dort schreibst du innerhalb der run-Methode in einer while-Schleife den Code, der ausgeführt werden soll und:

```
sleep(1000);
```
damit es immer eine Sekunde wartet. So kannst du die Sekunden hochzählen lassen.


----------



## Robat (2. Feb 2018)

krgewb hat gesagt.:


> Du machst eine Klasse, die von Thread erbt.


Lieber das Runnable-Interface implementieren.


----------



## krgewb (4. Feb 2018)

@Drasco0804 Hast du schon angefangen, die Tor-Anzeige zu programmieren?


----------



## Drasco0804 (11. Feb 2018)

@krgewb Momentan nicht ne.. Ich glaube das ist einfach eine zu schwierige Aufgabe für mich als blutiger Anfänger. Ich kann ja gerade mal ein Fenster Programmieren mit einer einfachen Animation. Trotzdem bedanke ich mich für die Hilfe. Ich werde später da drauf nochmal zurück kommen, wenn ich mich der Aufgabe gewappnet fühle. 

LG


----------



## Chips199 (12. Feb 2018)

Ich habe eine Tor-Anzeige vor längerer Zeit schon programmiert. Ich habe den Code auf Github veröffentlicht.
Mfg Chips199


----------



## krgewb (20. Feb 2018)

@Chips199 Dein Programm wird nicht ganz beendet. Damit sie ganz beendet werden baue ich in meine Programme immer diese Zeile ein:

```
this.setDefaultCloseOperation(EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
```


----------

